#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Duvida: Controle de banda

## leoneoliveira

Galera seguinte: Tenho,
1 link dedicado 10 megas full
1 link adsl velox 6 megas
1 link adsl velox 600k
1 link adsl velox 600k

Totalizando 4 links. Uso a seguinte topologia:
LINKS ===> BrazilFW (Fazendo balance e cache) ===> Servidor PC Mikrotik (Liberando clientes e controle de velocidade).

Tenho planos de 150k, 300k, 600k, 1Mega, 2Megas...

A dúvida é a seguinte: Qual taxa de Upload liberar para os clientes?
Download: 150k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 300k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 600k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 1M ------> Upload: ???
Download: 2M ------> Upload: ???

No momento deixei a metade de cada velocidade. Ex: Cliente com plano 600k, liberei UP de 300k. 
Porém gostaria da opinião de vocês a respeito.

----------


## victordavid

bom isso e muito relativo mas hoje como, upload de facebook, conversa via skype, voce colocou a metade para cada.

Download: 150k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 300k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 600k ----> Upload: ???
Download: 1M ------> Upload: ???
Download: 2M ------> Upload: ???

acredito que da um tapa so no 150k para 100k de up , os demais já esta legal mas isso e so minha opiniao!

----------


## ronei10

Vc precisa ter cuidado com os planos maiores, para não sofrer estrangulamento de upload. faz uma pesquisa nas operadora que vende ADSL, que vc vai ver que o up fica lá em baixo (em torno de 8% do link). vc tem 10mb de UP no dedicado e no máximo 1MB de UP na soma dos links ADSL.

----------


## leoneoliveira

É.. to ciente disso! Porém nos planos de 2mb, to pensando em deixar 1MB e colocar o burst em 2MB a cada 30segundos. O que acham?

----------


## ronei10

Eu daria 200k, 300k no máximo e esperaria para ver o resultado. Seu link é dedicado vc deveria valorizá-lo.

----------


## ronei10

Esse lance de Burst é meio complicado (pesquise aqui no fórum), mesmo que seja por pouco tempo, se vc der 2MB de Upload, vc vai estar dando um link dedicado para o cliente nesse período. Já pensou no custo disto?

----------


## leoneoliveira

Intendi galera. valeu pela dica de vcs mais experientes.
nos planos de 150k a 600k vou colocar 200k de upload.
nos plano de 1mega a 2 megas vou colocar 300k.

obg a todos pela atenção!

----------


## ronei10

> Intendi galera. valeu pela dica de vcs mais experientes.
> nos planos de 150k a 600k vou colocar 200k de upload.
> nos plano de 1mega a 2 megas vou colocar 300k.
> 
> obg a todos pela atenção!


No plano de 150k se vc der 200k vc vai dar mais up que donw. Eu recomendo 100k no maximo
No plano de 600k eu recomendo no máximo 150k.

----------


## rogermacedo

> Galera seguinte: Tenho,
> 1 link dedicado 10 megas full
> 1 link adsl velox 6 megas
> 1 link adsl velox 600k
> 1 link adsl velox 600k
> 
> Totalizando 4 links. Uso a seguinte topologia:
> LINKS ===> BrazilFW (Fazendo balance e cache) ===> Servidor PC Mikrotik (Liberando clientes e controle de velocidade).
> 
> ...


amigo o segredo para ter uma boa quantidade de clientes satisfeito esta neste detalhe, pois ja pendurei on 20 clientes em 4 megas, detalhe o up de 60k, pois compro mente 600k de up, meu link de 4 megas chega media de 400k de up então com esta configuração da para aproveitar 100% de up sem comprometer o dow, mas cada caso um caso o seu up pode estar comprometendo sua rede fique de olho, a telefônica no plano de 4 megas up é 400k em adsl fique de olho, agora estou com 2 link de 4 megas com load em uma rb 750g e para gerenciar uma rb750 esta tudo 1.000 maravilhas agora já estou indo para a segunda semana que só tem limite o up em 60k o dow esta full, galera pira, vou pagar o mesmo valor independente do uso para que gargalos?? só os sangue sugas 3 cliente do total de 40 estão com limite de dow, quem reclamar do up faço uma analise para ver a possibilidade de esta liberando mais, rede p2p block só serve para pornografia e pedofilia, o que não falta é syte para baixar musicas e programas para baixar video ou ate mesmo baixa o video e converte em que quiser como o real player dentre outros mais, do resto só alegria.

----------


## leoneoliveira

Certo. Intendi...
Vou analisar com cuidado. vlw pela dica.

OBS: Observei q o UP ficando abaixo dos 128k, a webcam nos clientes ñ conecta.. so apartir dos 200k...

----------


## rogermacedo

> Certo. Intendi...
> Vou analisar com cuidado. vlw pela dica.
> 
> OBS: Observei q o UP ficando abaixo dos 128k, a webcam nos clientes ñ conecta.. so apartir dos 200k...


olá amigo, 
bom meu primo que mora na casa abaixo da minha passa pelo controle de banda e não tem reclamação sobre isto, sempre vejo ele utilizar a can da um pouco de quadriculamento (famoso delay) de vez em quando, mas nada que a impeça de utilizar,pois o software ajusta a qualidade da can de acordo com a velocidade da conexão, bom não tive reclamação dele ou vinda de qualquer outro cliente.ou vc faz o test utiliza 2 pc com can e tira a prova.

----------


## DUHbnu

Alguém conhece um equipamento (Router Wireless OU Acess Point) ; tenho que controlar apenas a banda, em uma casa de praia muito grande. Tem uns mané que ficam baixando música ou usando YouTube direto e compromete os outros. Aqui o ADSL é da OI e a qualidade é bosta.

----------


## victordavid

Caro DUHbnu, voce pode colocar um RB 750 ou então possui uns ap que vem com o firmware ap router que é capaz de fazer isso que você quer!

----------


## DUHbnu

> Caro DUHbnu, voce pode colocar um RB 750 ou então possui uns ap que vem com o firmware ap router que é capaz de fazer isso que você quer!


Como é uma situação de uso exclusivo doméstico 2.4 Ghz (uma pequena vila com 2 casas e 1 cabana no raio de 15 metros) não quero investir valores altos. 
Se souber de equipamentos e fornecedores que tenham nativamente o controle de banda agradeço as dicas.
O objetivo é fazer isto com o menor custo.

----------


## ronei10

DUHbnu, se for só controle de banda simples, tipo atribuir uma velocidade x para cada maquina conectada, o wrn240 da intelbras faz isso e custa em média R$ 75,00.

----------


## DUHbnu

> DUHbnu, se for só controle de banda simples, tipo atribuir uma velocidade x para cada maquina conectada, o wrn240 da intelbras faz isso e custa em média R$ 75,00.


Devo ter uns destes ai, usava como Acess Point em hotel. 
Vou localizar e instalar.
Valeu a dica!

----------

